
Journey into Professionalism - Reflections of a serial entrepreneur - dirtyaura
http://tane.li/2012/key-note-finland-young-professionals
======
dirtyaura
I think this is a good read for HN audience. I changed the title because the
original title of the blog post doesn't really make justice for it.

Lots of interesting insights in the post. I haven't heard about the paperclip
story before, quite stunning if the numbers true: kindergarden kids invent
approximately 200 uses for a paper clip, elementary school kids 75, high
school students 35, university graduates only 15

